# DW mini photo comp poll



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW! some of the shots that have been posted are outstanding guys. Unfortunately, not all of them can make it.

Thank you for taking part in this and if your photo has made it, good luck in the poll :thumb:










spitfire










lego_man










bretti_kivi










banditloon










TRNEnt










Pauly_G










NickTB










Lloyd71










JimW










Gary-360


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Done, good luck everyone!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.

Get your votes in chaps, this could be a close one!


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

There's three pics I just can't separate. Gonna have to give it some more thought :wall:


----------



## pete_88 (Mar 8, 2009)

Banditloon for me, think the picture has good composition and well layout, looks great.

Pete


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

hard decision all look fantastic well done guys


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My vote has been cast :thumb:

It wasn't an easy one looking at all the pics, and I shalln't reveal who I voted for.....but, best of luck to you all


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok, I've made a decision based of what I would be happy to hang on the wall. So well done to Jim W. Sorry to the others, shame you can only pick one


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the votes so far guys.

:thumb:


Maxtor


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Huge congratulations to all the shortlisted entries - they're all truely exceptional so well done chaps :thumb: :thumb:

I can't really vote, but good luck to all of you :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Can one of the Mods sticky this until it ends? It looks like a very close call.

I don't want to keep bumping it.


TIA :thumb:

Maxtor


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Another bump for this great little comp.:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello all,

I am going to close this poll soon, get your votes in! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll give this a bump before Maxtor calls time :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well....I am well stumped here!

Fine shots all, but two have got the same amounts of votes.

Do we all want a poll with the two in question? or do we agree on a joint win?

Let me know what you think guys.



















Well done and a big thank you to all who took part in this.

Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I would go for the joint win TBH Fairer that way


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yup. When's the next one? 

leaderboard FTW


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who took part, all fine pics:thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep Joint win :thumb:

well done all participants and congrats to the winners


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Whay!  I'm happy with that.

Well done Spitfire.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Whay!  I'm happy with that.
> 
> Well done Spitfire.


I should have voted for somebody else :lol::lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, a double winner it is then. 

Well done chaps, great shots. I will think up another if you want one. :thumb:

The leader board sounds like a good idea! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Ok, a double winner it is then.
> 
> Well done chaps, great shots. I will think up another if you want one. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yes please, don't know about leader board though. Wouldn't know where to start with that


----------

